# borescope



## Brena

Hi everyone, I am translating a document on ventilation systems into Spanish. About their inspection, there is a word I don't know how to translate (into Spanish) "borescope". Has anyone any idea?
Ta
Brena


----------



## Yyrkoon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borescope
Que fácil es preguntar y no buscar.... 1ª aparición de google...


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Yyrkon, tienes toda la razón.
Boroscopio
Al igual que tú ... 1° aparición en google...

Saludos!


----------



## Brena

Bueno, bueno, gracias por la gestión, pero no tenía idea de que viniera en google... ¡Mil gracias!!!
Brena


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero este hilo al foro de Terminología Especializada.
LN - Mod.


----------



## psicutrinius

"ENDOSCOPIO", no "boroscopio".

AQUÍ tienes un artículo al respecto


----------



## fsabroso

psicutrinius said:
			
		

> "ENDOSCOPIO", no "boroscopio".
> 
> AQUÍ tienes un artículo al respecto


Hola,

Lo que brindas es un articulo del diario, no un articulo especializado en instrumentos.

En este articulo usan el termino "endoscopio" en forma generica.

Un endoscopio es un aparato para practicar la endoscopia, ... Técnica de exploración visual de una cavidad o conducto del organismo.

En el link que brinde te da una definición técnica del aparato, si no te convence aquí hay otro, y este otro, y de otro de un forum de traducción.

Saludos!


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos:

Según el DRAE:

*endo-**.*(Del gr. ἐνδο-).*1.* elem. compos. Significa 'dentro', 'en el interior'. _Endocardio, endógeno._

*-scopio**.*(De la raíz gr. σκοπ-, ver).*1.* elem. compos. Significa 'instrumento para ver o examinar'. _Telescopio, oftalmoscopio._

Es decir: ENDOSCOPIO significa "INSTRUMENTO PARA VER O EXAMINAR EN EL INTERIOR"

Que yo sepa, en estas definiciones no hay la más mínima referencia a la medicina.

Por otra parte, la definición de "bore" en el diccionario Webster es la que sigue (entre otras; creo que es la más adecuada al caso):

*2.*The internal cylindrical cavity of a gun, cannon, pistol, or other firearm, or of a pipe or tube.
http://www.webster-dictionary.net/definition/bore

Resulta de aquí (a mi modo de ver), que "borescope" (admitiendo que -scope tenga el mismo significado que en español), designa un instrumento para ver o examinar el interior de un tubo.

Pero como la técnica evoluciona, hoy en día se puede examinar un tubo y muchas cosas más (como motores de Ferrari, infinidad de partes de un motor a reacción, el interior de un recinto en el que haya problemas, como toma de rehenes, etc, etc...).

Por tanto, en rigor, en inglés debería ser también "endoscope", según mi razonamiento, pero como no soy nativo, no voy a hablar "ex-cathedra" del término inglés.

Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, diría que *EN CASTELLANO, "examinador de boros" no tiene sentido ninguno*. Así pues, mientras que la palabra castellana es endoscopio, que -tal como me parece que queda claro arriba- es perfectamente descriptiva y que, además, por ser prácticamente la unión de sufijo y prefijo griegos, puede perfectamente ser la misma (con las adaptaciones de rigor) para cualquier idioma, está también perfectamente claro que "boroscopio" es spanglish, y que, además, no ofrece ninguna "pista" sobre su significado.


Por otra parte, hay también (afortunadamente) quien dice dedicarse a la ENDOSCOPIA INDUSTRIAL. AQUÍ tienes un link específico.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

No se debe editar la información del DRAE, sino debe darse completa.

Endocopio, 
1. f.M. aparato destinado a practicar la endoscopia
Endoscopia, 
1. f.M. Técnica de exploración visual de una cavidad o conducto *del organismo.
*2. f.M. Esta exploración.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Boroscopio es un instrumento técnico y como muchos otros no figuran en el DRAE por no ser de uso común.

Para dar un ejemplo,
Negatoscopio, es un panel iluminado donde se estudian las radiografías.
No esta en el DRAE, y existe en español.

O algo raro para muchos, 
Gammacámara, es el equipo con el cual se realizan estudios de medicina nuclear. No esta en el DRAE.

Saludos!


----------



## psicutrinius

Nadie ha editado el DRAE. Lo que he hecho ha sido buscar la ETIMOLOGÍA, y copiarla exactamente, para cada parte componente del término.

"-scopio" significa "instrumento para ver o examinar", y NO ESTÁ EN ABSOLUTO limitado ni a medicina ni a ningún campo.

También doy por supuesto que, aunque "endoscopia" sea más conocido en la vertiente médica, si alguien habla de endoscopia en un motor a reacción la cuestión queda perfectamente clara.

Por lo demás, el APARATO es exactamente el mismo en cualquier uso, y como ya dije antes, hay quien practica "endoscopia industrial" y tiene páginas web ilustrándolo.

Repito que "boroscopia" o "boroscopio", no es más que "spanglish", con la agravante adicional de que es menos descriptivo que endoscopia, porque se refiere únicamente a "ver el interior de un tubo" y eso, encima, traduciendo antes "bore" -cosa que no es necesaria para "endo".

Como siempre con el Spanglish, se trata de no hacer el (mínimo) esfuerzo para encontrar la palabra adecuada en castellano, que EXISTE y que además describe MEJOR la cuestión, así que NO está justificado (lo cual sí que ocurre en otros casos).

Me gustaría saber qué opinan los nativos (que, por cierto, por esta vez veo que no han entrado en el tema).


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Psicutrinius,

Un saludos amigo, perfectamente claro.


----------

